# what type of lnb is a channel master "block"



## rxman (Oct 23, 2004)

was given a 30" dish with a channel master "block"...model 6244
KuLOW noise block converter
11.7-12.2GHz (marked 1.1db) (from0.7 to 1.8 checkboxes)
what selection would i use for a pansat 2500a...standard,single,single-sl,sh,universal?
what lo-freq entry?
no other markings on converter
4 screws marry it to about a 5" feedhorn (lnb?)
wish to access free to air sats which i read that dish lnbs dont receive
thank you


----------

